# Ocqueoc



## steelieagw81 (Jun 19, 2008)

Does anyone know the conditions on the ocqueoc?


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

steelieagw81 said:


> Does anyone know the conditions on the ocqueoc?


Waters high and dirty. My buddy picked up a couple steelies in there last weekend.


----------



## dynodog (Apr 23, 2009)

steelieagw81 said:


> Does anyone know the conditions on the ocqueoc?


Walked the river on Monday with the kids. Like the last post said, the water is high and dirty. I didnt do any fishing, going to try this comming week.


----------



## steelieagw81 (Jun 19, 2008)

Ill just wait till the first week of april hopefully good by then


----------



## NorthernMich (Sep 19, 2000)

been warm and just rained

suckers are at the mouth of the Pigeon

smelt at St. Ignace

morels are out


take your pick...Steelhead next weekend if it doesn't rain too much


----------

